

Review my side project: csv2wufoo.com - timmorgan
http://csv2wufoo.com

======
timmorgan
This is a site I put together for staff at our church to be able to import
flat data into their forms on Wufoo.com.

It's a Sinatra app that uses James Edward Gray's FasterCSV lib to parse the
input and my WufooParty lib to access the Wufoo API.

A few notes:

1\. I have to know your account name and your api key in order to do the
import. The api key is deleted immediately and automatically once the import
is complete (even if it errored).

2\. A cron script deletes import data over 3 days old. I keep it on the server
for a few days so I can find the cause of errors and improve the app.

3\. The app is limited to 5000 hits to the Wufoo api per day, which maps
roughly to the number of records being imported. So, please don't test with a
large file, so there'll be some left for others to use.

 _Edit to add:_ 4\. I contacted the Wufoo guys to see if this sort of thing
was alright. Got the go-ahead as long as I met their api limitations and it
was non-commercial.

Your feedback is welcome.

